# Fuzz Foundry Deluxe



## Robert

*PedalPCB Fuzz Foundry Deluxe*
All of the functionality of the original Fuzz Foundry, with some new bells and whistles

*Tone Control*
Low pass filter tone control

*Fat Switch*
8-position rotary "Fat" switch

*Germanium / Silicon Toggle Switch*
Switch between silicon or germanium transistors on-the-fly


----------



## K Pedals

YES!!!!


----------



## Bobbyd67

Can't wait to build this. Can you make the tone pot footswitchable ^^?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Can we get an expression pedal and a Marshall tone stack?


----------



## Robert

Bobbyd67 said:


> Can't wait to build this. Can you make the tone pot footswitchable ^^?



Technically?  Yes.     

Physically?  The problem is that two footswitches would be awfully close to the rotary and toggle switch.    A single centered footswitch gives a bit more clearance around them for stomping.

Ergonomically two footswitches would work better if the rotary was centered and there was no toggle switch.   

Would you rather have switchable Ge/Silicon transistors, or a footswitchable tone control?   I've always felt the footswitchable tone control was a bit gimmicky and not all that practical/useful.

What do you guys think?





Chuck D. Bones said:


> Can we get an expression pedal and a Marshall tone stack?



How about a Marshall tone stack _in _an expression pedal?

_I'm kidding, please do not request this.  _


----------



## K Pedals

Robert said:


> Technically?  Yes.
> 
> Physically?  The problem is that two footswitches would be awfully close to the rotary and toggle switch.    A single centered footswitch gives a bit more clearance around them for stomping.
> 
> Ergonomically two footswitches would work better if the rotary was centered and there was no toggle switch.
> 
> Would you rather have switchable Ge/Silicon transistors, or a footswitchable tone control?   I've always felt the footswitchable tone control was a bit gimmicky and not all that practical/useful.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a Marshall tone stack _in _an expression pedal?
> 
> _I'm kidding, please do not request this.  _


I vote for the toggle


----------



## Bobbyd67

I guess It is pretty useless to have it on a footswitch when you think about it . I just ask just to be as close to the FF7 as possible! I guess a toggle like K-pedals said would be a good option. If people want to build it in a 1590bb they would have the option of wiring it like the zvex ones


----------



## Bobbyd67

Ah! I miss read ! If I would have to chose I would keep it as is.


----------



## therockdontstop

This is cool. I want it.


----------



## Gefell

@PedalPCB When is the expected release date of this?


----------



## Robert

Should be within the next two weeks.   

The prototype has been verified (and it's pretty dang cool),  but I had to make some changes to the 4PDT footprint so the toggle switch would fit properly.


----------



## therockdontstop

@PedalPCB - It's here!! Is the Fat rotary switch the 1P8T?


----------



## Robert

therockdontstop said:


> @PedalPCB - It's here!! Is the Fat rotary switch the 1P8T?



Yep.


----------



## edgyswingsetacid

I can’t find anything as to a layout of the knob functions anywhere? The big three (vol, tone & gain) are easy to finger but the other 3 idk. Is the 2 position switch up-silicon down- germanium? And where do I begin naming the positions of the rotary switch...


----------



## music6000

Here's a Mockup


			https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/fuzz-foundry-deluxe-sort-of.3458/
		


Here's the PCB layout of controls ;


			https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/FuzzFoundryDeluxe.pdf


----------



## Danbieranowski

music6000 said:


> Here's a Mockup
> 
> 
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/fuzz-foundry-deluxe-sort-of.3458/
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the PCB layout of controls ;
> 
> 
> https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/FuzzFoundryDeluxe.pdf


What Hfe should we be looking for on those AC128s?


----------



## Jbanks

Here’s a finished one


----------



## giovanni

From past experience, the fuzz factory needs hfe above 150, typically 200, but I read somewhere that one of the two stages can be below 100 (I forget which one). I bought a pack of 25 germanium transistors (NOS from Bulgaria iirc) on eBay several years ago and was lucky enough that they worked perfectly in the 2 FF pedals I built so far (I have two more in the pipeline, to give out to friends). I would socket and test a few if in doubt.


----------

